
1 in 5 corporations say China has stolen their IP within the last year - metaphysics
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/28/1-in-5-companies-say-china-stole-their-ip-within-the-last-year-cnbc.html
======
siruncledrew
CNBC surveyed 23 companies to come up with this statistic. So this is quite a
generalization from very limited data.

There is also not much explanation or security insight on how the IP was
stolen, or how it was known China (or even which people in China) did it.

Further, there is no discussion of what the IP was or what the impact of it
being stolen is. “IP” covers a broad range. E.x. stealing trade secrets in
email is different from stealing images and text on a marketing website.

I’m not denying there isn’t a problem with China’s stance on IP theft, however
this article does a terrible job at framing the problem.

~~~
burfog
One would expect a massive underestimate. If a spy does well, the victim will
be completely unaware.

